# 335 Acres in Taylor County for lease



## Spank (Jan 22, 2018)

Gone


----------



## smoky ghost (Jan 23, 2018)

*Lease*

Can you call me 770-845-4154 im interested


----------



## rchambers9839559 (Jan 26, 2018)

This still available? Price per acre? Address? 770-530-8472


----------



## jammin (Jan 26, 2018)

*Taylor Lease*

I'm interested in property could you please give me a call @ 770-596-2987 thanks, Jamie


----------



## harleyrealtor (Jan 27, 2018)

*Ready*

I'm interested. ready to go look tomorrow. Please contact me. Thanks, Steve 404-655-1073. If someone else already leased it...I would like to join your club.


----------

